# Ilford Delta 3200



## Pwilliams480 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just purchased some Ilford Delta 3200. Planning to shoot some a concert or 2 in the near future with it. I've been trying to decide the best way to shoot it. I've heard that if you meter at 3200 ASA, it's really pushing the film and you lose a lot of contrast. People have had success with shooting it at 1000 ASA, and I imagine people have shot in between that. My question is, how would the developing process change if I were to meter at 1000 ASA instead of 3200? Is this film that should be used at 1000 ASA vs 3200? Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/201071394723115.pdf


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 7, 2013)

I always rate it at 3200.

Ilford Delta 3200 - a set on Flickr

I still have like 10 more rolls, I've just been using a lot of 400 ISO film lately.  Next time I shoot it, I think I'll try a roll at 1600 and another at 6400.

So far I've been using the dev times on the box, and they seems to be alright.


----------



## NH1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rate it where you need it, that is, as low as you can get away with for the conditions you're going to shoot in.  It's really ISO 1000, but can be used up to 6400 (some claim).  I've only used it at 3200 where it is very grainy and very contrasty, even on 645 format.  Having said that, it's useable and should produce some nice atmospheric concert photos if used properly.  You don't have many options at that speed any more.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 8, 2013)

I used some D3200 set at ISO6400 for some concerts last year. However, I used an old rangefinder with a meter that didn't pick up the conditions very well, so ended up with almost only underexposed negatives. Those that came out nice, look nice (but I haven't proofed the negatives). I haven't tried enlarging those yet, but I do want to.

By shooting at ISO3200 you push the film about 1,5 stops (if I'm not very much mistaken). You will lose some shadow detail. If you overdevelop, you're likely to lose some highlight detail as well - but that's the price we pay for pushing, right? Contrasty shots is something I love in concert shots anyway, so I, personally, wouldn't mind. I've read about people shooting at 12800, but I have no idea how that went.

If you want contrasty negs, push the film a couple of stops


----------



## BHuij (Apr 9, 2013)

From what I understand, the film's true speed is right around 1000, but the "standard" processing is designed to give you a working ISO of 3200. So naturally your grain would be a little finer and stuff if you shot at 1000. I recommend just shooting half your film at 1000 and half at 3200. For developing, try HC-110 Dilution A. I've found that HC-110 is a really sweet match for Delta films, and does a pretty good job of keeping the grain down and the contrast in a nice place.

Good luck!


----------



## Pwilliams480 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shot at 3200. Developed in straight D76 for 10:30. Made a test print from the show I shot. Just wanted to give ya'll an example since you took the time to answer my questions.

 
Metered at 3200, 1/125 f/11. (SO much light at this show.) Anyway, Crappy scan, but you'll get the jist of it.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like it worked out well.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently finished a roll of this film. 
Metered at 3200, and the results were pretty much how you mentioned. Lacking contrast and washed out. 

With some editing, I was able to get some detail to show through.


----------



## Pwilliams480 (Apr 13, 2013)

Overall I'm pretty happy with this stuff. I wouldn't shoot it every day but it's fun to mess around with. I'm pushing a roll of Ilford hp5 to 1600, so I'm gonna compare it to that.


----------



## ktan7 (Apr 27, 2013)

I would shoot the Ilford Delta 3200 @ 1600 ASA; half the film speed. That is one stop down and then, you can control another stop down via the shutter. I think that will give you great contrast and proper exposure. I wouldn't rate it at 1000 ASA though.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just shot half a roll of this.  I had the camera set to 1600, like I said I'd do next time - but I changed my mind at the last minute and shot it at 3200, lol.  I'll try to shoot and develop the rest of the roll tonight.  Not sure if I'll post any of it ... it'll mostly be NSFW, lol.   **** work.  

edit
Developed in Tmax dev, 1+4, 8.5 minutes, negs look fine.  I'll scan tomorrow if it's flat enough.


----------

